# Make Your Own Oxyclean



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Sodium Percarbonate is a white free flowing granular chemical used in the formulation of laundry products and many other cleaning products. It provides powerful cleaning, bleaching, stain removal capabilities- yet it's environmentally compatible. It will break down into water, oxygen, and soda ash. Sodium Percarbonate and Soda Ash (washing soda) can be purchase at http://www.chemistrystore.com

Home Laundry Bleach --Economy Grade:
Mix together 25 % sodium percarbonate & 75% washing soda. Dissovle in hot water before adding to washer as it fills.

Home Laundry Bleach -Concentrated Grade 
Mix together 80% sodium percarbonate and 20% washing soda. Dissolve 1/8 cup in hot water before adding to washer as it fills.

Either of these formulas can be used as a presoak for white clothes. 

I use this instead of Oxyclean.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you for posting this. I really enjoy making my own laundry soap and OxyClean has been the one thing I dreaded purchasing. Thanks again!

RVcook


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

How does that compare in price to make it yourself or buy it.
Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

You can also get Sodium Percarbonate at pool supply stores and hardware stores.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

morgansrgr8 said:


> How does that compare in price to make it yourself or buy it.
> Linda


You would have to go to do the math to see. I do know that I use sodium percarbonate for the dishwasher, sanitizing the bathroom stools and other uses, so that is not the only reason I buy it. The link I furnished has uses for sodium percarbonate. When you buy the cheap oxygen bleach you are getting more washing soda in the mix than Oxyclean has, so it doesn't work as well.


----------

